# Needed creepy names for halloween party food.



## Samhain.Voodoo

queso dip - putrid liquid brains or vomit if it has salsa in it 
cheese tray - assorted skin chunks
veggie tray and fruit tray if they're together - swamp fixins
chips and salsa - bone chips and entrails
as for the sammiches.....all I can think about is somethin cute like 'Wichcraft 

hope this can generate some more ideas, it was really hard thinking up names.....


----------



## Son-of-Thing

How about a collection of little tidbits (meatballs, sausage bits, cheese cubes, etc.) with split-toothpick "pitchforks" and little cotton-swab "torches" -- and call it _"The Angry Villagers"_...?



Little sandwiches could have some lines of red-and-purple food-dye "stitches" across the tops, and be called _"Lab Slabs"_... 

Maybe some little "Specimen: Unknown" signs bouyed in the dip...? and also the odd (rubber) tentacle (clipped from a -- non-toxic -- toy octopus, for instance), slithering out of the queso dip...? 


May I also offer a link to some of The Patch's own _"Condiment Converters"_, here -- 

CRUMPKIN'S PUMPKINS Gift Ship - "Crumpkin's Condiment Converters"

These will also add a touch of delightful distress to any Halloween Party table... _Heh-heh_... 

Hope you have fun. 

MSC!
SOT


----------



## Halloween Princess

Those condiment converters are great. I am going to use a couple for the soap dispensors in my science lab themed bathroom.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

Honored, Princess!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Thank you the condiment converters would be great! and Samhain I know that is why Posted this thread I cant think of creepy names


----------



## Skulkin

We serve:
*Broasted Buzzard *- Smoked Turkey
*Petrified Pork *- Smoked Ham
*Leg O'Man *- Smoked Pork Roast
*Human Ribs *- Smoked Beef Ribs (they're inexpensive)
We smoke these until the outside is blackened. Then we put out a large butcher knife and fork and let guests hack their own.
*Brains* - spaghetti, in this economy is inexpensive, and kids love it
*Eyeball Salad *- green salad with radishes stuffed with olives
*Kitty Litter *- crumbled spice cake, mint chips and Tootsie Rolls shaped as, well, you know, kitty poop served in a kitty litter tray with a scoop. It's a big hit!
*Heart, Brain and Dead Rat * jello molds- made with jello and fat-free evap milk (which makes it translucent) colored with food color
*Deviled Eggs *- I can't take credit for these, my BIL and SIL make and bring over 100 of these, many with jalapenos for a real Devil's touch

We usually have close to 100 guests who show up at all different times, so we serve buffet style to allow us time to visit with our guests throughout the night.


----------



## Junit

Sausage Balls - Rotted troll eyeballs
Chips & Salsa - Skin crisps & Entrail chunks


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Great ideas thank you


----------

